# Reading > Who Said That? >  Does Anyone Know Who Said.....

## dilligaf

"Books cannot always please, however good...minds are not ever-craving for their food." (Probably not verbatim)
This was on a book plate that my mom used to put in all of my books when I was little. She told me who said it, but I forgot the name.

----------


## Sindhu

This was by George Crabbe.

----------

